
Anti-Inflammatories Help Major Depression - gehwartzen
https://www.psychologytoday.com/au/blog/expressive-trauma-integration/201911/anti-inflammatories-help-major-depression
======
blacksmith_tb
I winced when I read "when we are exposed to any of these triggers, the body
produces small protein cells called cytokines. These small cells facilitate
the response of the body to the threat".

Cytokines are certainly not cells, they are proteins[1]. Not that inflammation
isn't an interesting topic, but it made me wonder about this article (and if
PT has editors...)

1:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2785020/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2785020/)

------
PunksATawnyFill
They can also cause hearing loss.

Which is pretty depressing.

